

Los Angeles Hacker News Meetup this Saturday - andrewvc
http://www.meetup.com/Los-Angeles-Hacker-News/calendar/14745776/

======
andrewvc
We're currently looking for food/drink sponsors. If you're interested give me
a shout out at andrew@andrewvc.com.

Also, if you'd like to give a 5-10 min lightning talk about something at the
meetup email me as well.

